# Simulación con multisim 9.



## miprigueto (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola.quisiera saber si alguien me puede resolver este problemita.lo que pasa es que me toca hacer una simulacion del decodificador de bcd a 7 segmentos.pero al simularlo en multisim 10, no funciona, ya lo he revisado y nada .es mas lo he hecho en otros programas para simularlo.y si me funcionan (circuit maker) .y no se que hacer, aqui dejo una imagen del montaje, porque no me deja subir archivos de multisim10 (*.ms10).gracias


----------



## MADAY (Oct 31, 2007)

Ojo que el 7447 es BCD-to-7 Segment Decoder/Driver with Hi Volt (15V) Open Collector Output
Lo otro es que por ejemplo el 74348 en Msim 8 pertenecia a la libreria pero no funcionaba sino hasta cuando salio el Msim9.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Hay 2 post en los que se comenta lo mismo, específicamente con el 7447

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/usar-7447-a-10545/

Parece que este integrado no se simula correctamente

Para salir del aprieto, coloca un CD4511 que hace lo mismo y si funciona en Multisim


----------



## soullost (Mar 27, 2008)

Estoy tratando de simular el rrecorrido de digitos en dos displays, usando el ff 74LS379 y para generar los pulsos el  74121, el problema es que al parecer los ff's no toman en cuenta los pulso que se les manda (ya sean positivos o negativos, de hecho si quedan sin éstos, los displays siguen mostrando la tecla pulsada al mismo tiempo), ya he perdido bastante tiempo en encontrar el problema pero no lo he podido resolver.

Les adjunto el archivo del diseño para que pueda explicarme mejor.

PD: Cualquier sugerencia sobre el diseño, me gustaria que lo comentaran (estoy empezando con todo esto).


----------



## soullost (Mar 28, 2008)

No sé si esto tenga que ver pero, si damos clic derecho en uno de los flip flops y nos vamos a sus *propiedades > información, buscamos el 74xx379 (Quad D-type FF w/en)*, nos muestra la tabla de estados, según esto cuando el flipflop está "activado" el clk no tiene nada (sólo un punto), como si no lo tomara en cuenta. Aunque me hace pensar que tal vez se tenga que especificar en algún lado por parte del usuario (ya sea frente positivo o negativo), pero ya he buscado y nada. *Puede ser que esté usando el ff equivocado?. Hay manera de especificar el clk en las propiedades del circuito?.*

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## soullost (Abr 5, 2008)

Sólo para no dejar ésto al olvido, ya está resulto. El ff que estaba ocupando no es el correcto, hay que usar un 74175 (en genereal cualquier ff con clear, debería servir) y el corrimiento se realiza sin problemas.


----------



## Snash Steal (Mar 9, 2009)

bueno estuve unr ato batallando por que no lo podia hacer funcionar con un minidip pero vi que se tiene que poner DGND como tierra y no GROUND y tmb poner las tres patitas restantes del 7447 que nos e usan a VCC y asi funciona sin problemas


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 11, 2009)

He simulado el funcionamiento del ULN2003 con multisim, le he puesto resistencias para medir que llega el voltaje adecuado a cada bobina de un stepper. 

Todo esto para simular el proceso antes de montar un posible circuito en la protoboard y no quemar algo.
Pero no me trabaja.

Alguien que me ayude.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Compañero ese Ic no tiene modelo o mejor dicho no lo simula, busca el datasheet del Ic y si sabes puesdes hacer un subcircuito y lo asocias al Ic de multisim.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahh, quiere decir que el del multisim esta solo de dibujo, para que funcione tengo que hacer el interior del ULN2003 y asociarlo.
Soy nuevo en el work bench, me podrias decir como se asocia un sub circuito a este, cuando ya tenga echo el array de transistores darlington.
Muchas gracias por la respuesta y necesito saber otra cosa, este circuito ya se puede montar para ser probado sin riesgos o le falta algo.
Gracias otra ves.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Con multisim no tengo experiencia haciendo subcircuitos, Yo uso mas que todo Isis Proteus, aunque ya trae el uln200x, aprendí hacer subcircuitos y modelos con ese IC. si usas proteus te darìa un pequeño tuto de como hacerlo muy facil en menos de 20 minutos lo hago.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hamlet dijo:
			
		

> He simulado el funcionamiento del ULN2003 con multisim, le he puesto resistencias para medir que llega el voltaje adecuado a cada bobina de un stepper......


En el archivo Multisim el ULN2003 esta mal conectado, es un driver de potencia "Open Colector", es decir que al activarse conecta la salida a GND, por lo cual tu carga debe ir conectada entre VCC y el driver (ULN2003), este la deriva a tierra según la entrada accionada
En tu esquema la carga esta conectada entre la salida del driver y GND.

Aunque estuviera bien conectado Multisim NO lo simula.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 16, 2009)

Tienes razón fogonazo, mejor me voy por el proteus. Gracias por todo.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 26, 2009)

Estoy simulando un ejercicio del libro en multisim 9.
Cuando mido el voltage me da la respuesta del libro.
Pero cuando voy a colocar un amperimetro para medir las corrientes, al parecer lo hago incorrectamente
y me interfieren con los resultados del voltage, si pongo un amperimetro para medir i en el resistor de
20 ohm el voltage cambia.

Que debo hacer.
Adjunto el circuito.


----------



## wicherc (Mar 27, 2009)

Hamlet: No se cómo estarás conectando el amperímetro, pero tomando el circuito que has incluído le agregué el amperímetro - que deberá estar en serie con la resistencia de 20 ohms - y no cambia la tensión en bornes de R2.
Por favor amplificadorá los datos. Te paso el circuito en formato de imágen, dado que tengo la versión 10 de Multisim y no se si podrás abrirla.
No dudes en repreguntar.
Saludos.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 27, 2009)

Ese era el error. Imaginate que estaba corto circuitando en amperimetro.
Y en el otro intento que hice fue peor por que no me di cuenta de que una corriente
se desvia porque creo un nodo al conectar el amperimetro.
Si no es por ti no me doy cuenta.
Te mando una foto para que veas la brutalidad que habia echo. Desde hoy ya no se me olvida.

Con estos errores ya no se me olvidan las leyes de la corriente.
Gracias por sacarme del electroshock. Mil gracias.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 27, 2009)

Donde puedo descargar el Multisim 10 que no sea en rapidshare. Hay algun lugar donde esten los vinculos directos para poder bajarlos con un acelerador como flashget por ejemplo. Porque no tengo cuenta premiun y me es bastante trabajoso obtenerlo.

Muy agradecido.


----------



## emdj PT10 (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh! bueno, suerte para la próxima ya que "wicherc" resolvió tu problema.
y no te precupes por eso, que de los errores es que más aprendemos.
saludos.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 30, 2009)

En un ejercicio se me presento un circuito de un solo lazo en el cual hay una fuente de corriente dependiente, esta esta en función de la conductancia y de un voltage como indico en una foto que adjunto. Y la alimentación es una fuente de CA.
La cuestión es que no tengo idea de como simular ni la fuente de corriente independiente ni la fuente de tensión para que sigan sus leyes respectivas.

F corriente = Gm * Vp   y Gm = 25*10^-3 (S)

F Tensión = 10 * cos(5*t)

Que alguien me ayude plesae!


----------



## alamino (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el  foro. Uso el multsim9 desde hace muy poco tiempo. Puse en el simulador un circuito que realmente funciona para ver su comportamiento. Cuando ejecuto ERC me da una serie de errores como connecting "bidirectional" to "power" y viceversa. Estuve buscando en el manual pero no me aparece ninguna referencia a bidirectional y realmente no comprendo que me quiere decir. Revisé el diagrama y no encuentro nada de errores. Pues eso es todo. Espero que me puedan aclarar algo en relación con eso.


----------



## Hamlet (Abr 1, 2009)

Alamino. 
No sera mejor que adjuntes el circuito, asi lo reviso y te puedo decir si hay algo en lo que pueda ayudarte con mis escasos conocimientos.
Adjunta el .ms9 y veremos si.


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 1, 2009)

si es como marcas en las imagenes de arriba es por que estas conectando mal los instrumentos de medicion


----------



## alamino (Abr 2, 2009)

Bueno, pues te lo mando a ver que sale. Por cierto, yo también estoy en Ciudad de La Habana.


----------



## Hamlet (Abr 3, 2009)

Trata de eliminar la maxima cantidad de errores para poner equipos de medición y corregir otros problemas.
Si pones los capacitores del Coil_Relays conectados y a tierra desaparecen algunos de estos.
Luego te da un error en uno de los diodos.
Esperemos que halla alguien capaz de ayudarte más en el foro. Que tenga mas conocimientos.
Yo todavia estoy aprendiendo y me apoyo en ejercicios simples, los errores los soluciono asi, eliminando los errores
de simulación hasta que puedo medir y ver si hay algo fuera de lo comun en mi simulación.

hasta ahora no he tendido que simular grandes cosas.
Suerte y espero que alguien te ayude y resuelvas tu problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2009)

alamino dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, pues te lo mando a ver que sale. Por cierto, yo también estoy en Ciudad de La Habana.


1) Te falta alimentar 2 operacionales U3A y U2D, si estuvieran con alimentación, las patas 4 y 11 aparecerían "Tachadas"
2) Para las simulaciones reemplaza el relee con un led y una resistencia, los relees suelen dar errores.


----------



## alamino (Abr 6, 2009)

Fogonazo: Realmente tienes razón en cuanto a lo de circuitos sin alimentación. El asunto es que creía que tenia el mismo IC con sus 4 OP y no es así. De todas formas, y aún cuando lo cambié, me sigue dando el mismo problema y ese mensaje de bidirectional  to power y viceversa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2009)

Yo tengo la ultima versión de Multisim, si lo cambio y lo publico no creo que lo puedas abrir con tu versión que es anterior, pero si quieres intentamos
Cuando lo simule *sin el relee *no me marco ningún error.


Edit:
Mira si la puedes abrir:


----------



## alamino (Abr 8, 2009)

Oye, Fogo. Como se esperaba no abrió con la versión 9 y tuve que recurrir a instalar el 10. Lo cargué en esta versión y abre (por supuesto) pero me da los mismiticos errores que en la anterior. O sea, el circuito que me devuelves con el relay quitado se comporta en el ERC de la misma forma. No se que pensar ya respecto a esto. Los circuitos de ejemplo sí que trabajan, pero este parece ser que no quiere ser simulado (Es que parece que es un "integro de pies a cabeza" y rechaza las simulaciones). La cosa curiosa es que si los separo (la fuente y el resto del circuito) funcionan bien.

Pues ya no se que decirte, hermano. De todos modos, muchas gracias y ya sabes que puedes contar con un amigo más por esta parte del mundo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cuando lo simule *sin el relee *no me marco ningún error.


Muy raro.....
No analice el circuito, solo vi que no diera errores, solamente llegue a ver que hay un led que titila. 

Puedes buscar que parte del esquema provoca el error "Borrando" grupos, cuando veas que la simulación arranca vuelves a poner el grupo que causaba la falla y comienzas a borrar partes de este hasta dar con el elemento que causa el error.
Verifica no tener componentes sin conexión, esa es otra causa de errores


----------



## Hamlet (Abr 14, 2009)

Tengo estos dos CI fogonazo y no se si son iguales.
Si alguien puede responderme ese eres tú. Espero me ayudes porque no se que hacer.
Te adjunto una foto para que me digas.
Tengo otros CI que entran en el mismo problema, asi que si resuelvo este ya seria algo.

Además he entrado los códigos de otros el alldatasheets. com y no aparecen.
Son
SN74L192N
T74LS138B1
SN76243N
74LS152N
un CI de tres por tres patas que tiene MB104I4D
Y uno que tiene SN75150 que sale el data sheet pero el CI que pone es de 4 patas x 4 patas y el que tengo es de 7x7.

Ahh. otra cosa más por favor.
Tengo unos CI que tiene un codigo como este.
CD4042BE y debajo RCA 019
No se como obtener sus datasheets.
Todos coinciden con CD40 al final BE y debajo todos tiene RCA y tres digitos.

Estare muy agradecido por la ayuda recibida.


----------



## alamino (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola, Hamlet, que tal las cosas?

Puedes encontrarlo en www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/7/4/L/S/74LS132.shtml - 18k -

De todas formas te adelanto que es un encapsulado de 4 NAND Schmitt trigger de baja potencia y dispositivos SCHOTTKY.

Así mismo es el caso de la 74LS138 (Decoder/Demultiplexer) y las demás. A veces aparecen otras combinaciones de letras que tienden a confundir un poco (como es el caso del Texas J453....). Creo que eso nos ocurre a muchos.

Espero que te haya sido de utilidad.


----------



## Hamlet (Abr 16, 2009)

Estos no me aparecen en ningun lugar.
El SN75150N aparece un data sheet pero el CI es de solo seis patas.
Adjunto una foto.
Con letras chicas esta el SN74L192N
El de 6 patas es MB104I4D WFW 883

Gracias alamino por la ayuda, ya encontre los demás, estos son los que no aparecen.


----------



## alamino (Abr 17, 2009)

Hola, Hamlet:

La CD4032 es un Sumador Serie (triple) positivo y te adjunto lo que encontré de él. El caso del CD4038 es lo mismo, pero negativo (En ambos casos se refiere a si suma en la subida o la caida del pulso). Si encuentro algo más de esos IC te lo mando. 

Deja ver si tengo suerte y puedo encontrar algo. También vi lo del 75150. Es un IC de menos cantidad de pines. Después veo en un manual si aparece la distribución de patas para ese encapsulado pero es casi seguro que es lo que dice el pdf.

Saludos


----------



## Hamlet (Abr 17, 2009)

Gracias por los datos.
Ahora resulta que tengo 3 tipos de CI.

Coinciden en el código 7ACS con una THA y UA741MJ los tres pero.
uno es 9938B
otro es 0107A
y el otro es 0038A

Es en lo unico que se diferencias ahh, y en los tamaños y formas.
Los tres tienen las mismas cantidades de patas.
Luego adjunto una foto de los tres para que te hagas una idea del problema que tengo.


----------



## estrella85 (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola buen dia, quisiera saber que circuito integrado puedo usar en ves de cmos 4017, ya que quiero hacer una simulacion y no encuentro este componente en multisim.... gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

estrella85 dijo:


> Hola buen dia, quisiera saber que circuito integrado puedo usar en ves de cmos 4017, ya que quiero hacer una simulacion y no encuentro este componente en multisim.... gracias


Busca mejor, Multisim tiene "ese" integrado.

Por ejemplo, aquí tienes una simulación con el CD4017

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/problema-multisim-osciloscopio-26903/#post227860


----------



## sercan88 (Jun 4, 2010)

Buenas tardes gente, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Eléctrica (5to semestre) y quisiera saber si alguien podría ayudarme con el siguiente circuito que estoy intentado de simular en el Multisim 10 para así llevarlo a la práctica luego, es mi proyecto final de la materia Electrónica 1. Es un indicador de nivel de carga de una batería de auto donde al aplicar 12,7v de tensión los cuatros leds tendrían que iluminarse indicando el máximo nivel de carga y ninguno encendido en 11,6v (batería descargada). La bateria de 5v es para referencia del lm336. Mi problema es que que no consigo que ningún led se ilumine y no encuentro el error en el circuito. Desde ya agradezco por la ayuda y disculpen la molestia ocasionada. Anexo la imagen original y la del circuito simulado en Multisim.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Un detalle importante: ¿Dónde está la masa del circuito del Multisim? 

Otra cosa es que no lleva dos alimentaciones, sino una sola. Podés poner un divisor resistivo para variar la tensión y ver cómo reacciona.

Saludos y muevo el tema para Sofware de Simulación....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2010)

sercan88 dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente, soy estudiante de Ingeniería ...........


Tenías *75* post sobre simulación con Multisim, ¿ Hacía falta que abras otro post ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *

Tema movido

___________________________________________________________________________

¿ La imagen esta cortada ?, ¿ Hay algo a la derecha de las alimentaciones ?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2010)

Gracias por la combinada Fogo.


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 25, 2010)

hola!!!! pues.... mi problema es que mi profesor de electronica me copio multisim 9 y yo lo estaba instalando en mi casa, pero me aparecio un cuadro de texto donde decia que habia error, aparentemente se habia instalado, pero al revisar el panel de control y los programas simplemente ocupaba espacio pero no estaba instalado, y cuando doy click en el icono dice que hay un error de instalacion. Lo instalé varias veces y siempre fué el mismo problema, pero no sé que hacer, a ver si alguien sabe y me puede ayudar porfa.


----------



## wbg58h (Sep 25, 2010)

tal vez sea que le falta algun archivo DLL, ya que si te lo pasaron puede que algun archivo dinamico(dll), haya faltado, me podrias decir que leyenda te aparece al abrir dicho programita???
 Asi podria darte una mejor explicacion y ayuda.
espero la leyenda,
atte: wbg58h


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 25, 2010)

pues esta una carpeta que se llama EWB9, cuando la abres tiene tres carpetas que se llaman database, install y update; y hay varios archivos sueltos, del formato .dll estan autoupdate, bmsm, CpuInterface, CpuSim, LibraryAccess, pcbroute, SCH_CAP y TierMatrix. hay un archivo comprimido en RAR llamado CRACK, hay tres d formato .exe que son multicap, multisim y ultiboard. Dos documentos de texto: leeme y licencia. Pero no se de que leyenda me hablas tu.


----------



## wbg58h (Sep 25, 2010)

> pues mira.... la carpeta se llama EWB9, cuando abres se hay tres carpetas que se llaman database, install y update, y hay otros archivos sueltos que se llaman AutoUpdate.dll, bmsm.dll, CpuInterface.dll, CpuSim.dll, un archivo comprimido en RAR que se llama CRACK, un archivo leeme, LibraryAccess.dll, licencia, multicap.exe, multisim.exe, pcbroute.dll, SCH_CAP.dll, TierMatrix.dll, ultiboard.dll.



Ya veo, y estas segura que te pasaron todo el programa completo, por que si no tedeja abrirlo y te esta ocupando espacio, quiere decir que le falta algun archivo dinamico(DLL), ya que si le falta alguno de estos componentes es lo que sucede.
lo que te recomiendo que desinstales el programa y antes de que te copien nuevamente el Software, lo comprimes en un archivo RAR o en una carpeta normal y enseguida lo transporta a tu Makina.
Saludos.....atte.: WBG58H


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 25, 2010)

pues fijate que desinstale e instale el programa como 10 veces, y me aseguré de que me lo pasaran completo, osea, no es que ocupe espacio, lo que pasa es que si miras en el panel de control los programas,me aparece multisim 9, la ubicacion y donde dice espacio ocupado está en blanco....


----------



## HADES (Sep 28, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:
			
		

> talvez soy una niña tonta.... pero no se donde tenia que copiar la carpeta crack, la descomprimi y todo, pero no vi donde decia que se tenia que pegar....  si me puedes decir donde es o como hacerlo.... te lo agradeceria montones.....



jejej como siempre me ha pasado en mas de una ocasion se mal entiende mi pregunta!

me referia cuando dije pregunta tonta me referia a la mia! que era mi pregunta tonta me extraña mano!!!

por otra por casualidad estudias en l Andre amper? o mejor en el Kinal?

por otra my friend podes ya descargar de ahi (el enlace de mandrake) o ir a la entrada de la universidad de Saint Charles(San Carlos) de Guatemala y ahi te pueden asesorar con las copias que te dan del multisim ya que cuando te dan la copia chafa te dicen las intrucciones para colocar el crack y poder habilitar el multisim!!!


ahora dada la respuesta que me diste te pregunto en la carpeta que dice crack no hay por casualidad un archivo que diga leeme?? si lo esta hay altas probabilidades que ahi este la info para poder activar el multisim!!

dale busca echale ganas mano! y me contas saludos paisana!!!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola!!! pues si entendi tu pregunta... ji ji ji... y no! no estudio en  ninguno de esos lugares, estudio en el ITC, lo conoces??? pero si tengo unos amigos que estudian en Kinal y un compañero del cole tambien estudió ahi, ahora hablando del otro lugar.... pues nunca lo habia oido en mi vida.... ji ji ji. Saludos....


----------



## HADES (Sep 30, 2010)

ah bueno y pues si lo conosco!

Por otra que hiciste al fin? que lograste? o seguimos en la lucha?


----------



## Kathiiii (Sep 30, 2010)

mmm.... pues ahorita voy a ver que onda el link que puso mandrake, es que no lo pude ver porque ya me tenia que ir al cole y ya era tarde, asi que solo te deje el mensaje y apagué mi compu, y como hoy salgo tarde, entonces a probar en la noche porque igual tengo que hacer un proyecto para el lunes.


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 6, 2010)

No me la van a creer... seguí sin poderlo instalar....


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 6, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> No me la van a creer... seguí sin poderlo instalar....



¿Tienes *privilegios de administrador* en win*O**, para instalar programas?. Si usa una cuenta de usuario, no podra instalar la aplicacion correctamente.
Es posible que necesite desistalar la copia previa. Para deshacerce de cualquier evidencia, siga las instrucciones del siguiente tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/puedo-instalar-multisim-42598/?highlight=multisim


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 7, 2010)

Pues la verdad es que si tengo privilegios de administrador.... pero ya me estaba dando por vencida con el multisim.... asi que iba a probar con el livewire, pero no sé que me recomiendadn ustedes.... de todos modos voy a ver tu enlace 

Hola mandrake.... fijate que (teóricamente hablando) no tengo el problema del que habla en el enlace que pusiste... como dije, no se donde copio la carpeta crack y posiblemente es lo que no me deja instalar (o al menos eso creo yo)... pero igual, si tienes alguna otra sugerencia, te agradecería que me lo comunicaras.
 Hasta luego.
Saludos...!!!!


----------



## HADES (Oct 8, 2010)

mmmm yo te diria si queres probar circuitos al modo ideal y algo bastante grafiquito podes probar con el Livewire y o Crocodile Tecnology 609 ahora si te dieron o te pidieron el multisim es porque es bastante acertado en cuanto a la simulacion que te presenta multisim aunque no sea muy grafico


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 8, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> . . . en cuanto a la simulacion que te presenta multisim aunque no sea muy grafico


 
No entendi lo que quiso decir, considero que el multisim es mucho mas completo, funcional y profesional, que los anterior nombrados.


----------



## Kathiiii (Oct 8, 2010)

Bueno es que un amigo me dio el circuit wizard, y si me sirve.. pero casi no me gustó... otro amigo tiene circuit maker, mi profesor me dió multisim y otro amigo me recomendó livewire... entonces  no sé que hacer....


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2010)

Kathi, puedes elegir el que sea mas facil de manejar o por las librerias que traiga. Personalmente prefiero usar el Workbench 5, y solamente cuando dudo de la simulacion de algun circuito: uso el Multicap 8. Mi consejo es que disponga de dos simuladores, no confie solamente en uno.


----------



## HADES (Oct 10, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Kathi, puedes elegir el que sea mas facil de manejar o por las librerias que traiga. Personalmente prefiero usar el Workbench 5, y solamente cuando dudo de la simulacion de algun circuito: uso el Multicap 8. Mi consejo es que disponga de dos simuladores, no confie solamente en uno.



Bueno nunca esta demas como dice mandrake, en lo general te ayudaria bastante el LiveWire en este foro por lo menos a la mayor parte le da una buena aceptacion y asi mismo su hermano el PCBWizard para diseño de placas y su expansion de librerias que se da en el foro.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 10, 2010)

Para diseñar los impresos prefiero el ExpressPCB, porque es muy facil crear nuevos simbolos y componentes, ademas la biblioteca de componentes es amplia.


----------



## proghenyter (May 27, 2012)

Hola estrella85 en multisin el componente CD4017 aparace como 4017B, y esta en varias versiones de 5V, de 10V, de 15V y cmos saludos


----------

